# Hybrid - Specialized Globe Comp or Similar



## louise2620 (15 Aug 2008)

My husband and I are looking to get bikes to get fit and cycle around town. The criteria are:

90% on the roads
10% in Forests, trails and paths.

Main use will be going around the town, sprinting up the hills and losing the weight. We also plan to take it on holidays when we go camping.

Longest mileage would be 25 miles each way (But there is way way way into the future)

It has to be light as we live in a very hilly area (Malvern's) so it has to be pretty nifty up the gradiant.

Our budget is £400 for each bike and we are looking @ getting hybrids.

We have thought about getting the Specialized Globe Comp, but if there are any decent comparative/cheaper versions, then any advice would be handy.

Also what are people's views on cycle carriers (roof vs boot vs trailer)


----------



## Downward (15 Aug 2008)

For £400 you can get the Giant Escape M Zero or the Kona Dew Deluxe.

There are many many more but all I know is the above 2 bikes.

1st Choice would be the Giant.


----------



## maarten (17 Aug 2008)

I have had the Specialized Globe for around 5 weeks now and can't fault it. I got it fairly cheap online so didn't know what to expect but so far I am very happy with it.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Aug 2008)

I've got the globe sport. I've had it about 18 months now & probably done about 3k miles on it, mainly commuting on trails & roads, but i've also done the TPT & C2C.
I was over 18 stone when i got it & it's coped fine with me & my bulk


----------



## louise2620 (18 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the replies, we'll hit the LBS and see what's available


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2008)

have the Globe Comp. It's a great bike. Very quick & responsive. The comp also had Carbon forks so nice and light too.


----------

